# Spear fighting techniques



## HauTruong (Feb 9, 2017)

Any one know spear fighting techniques .? I want to learn it , in my place they just taught Kata.
I have searching and found a system with 8 techniques , anyone know about that system ? I just know it's belong to a general in China , named *Qī Jìgūang*
[Video below just for fun]


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 9, 2017)

Or any one know Chinese can translate this video please? Just the name and how to do the techniques , I think this is 8 basic moves spear


----------



## Danny T (Feb 9, 2017)

HauTruong said:


> Any one know spear fighting techniques .? I want to learn it , in my place they just taught Kata.
> I have searching and found a system with 8 techniques , anyone know about that system ? I just know it's belong to a general in China , named *Qī Jìgūang*


Have trained some spear fighting. In the Pekiti Tirsia system there are 3 sets of 12 (total of 36) technique actions for spear. Some are quite similar to those shown in the videos you posted. Footwork is somewhat different and the applications are similar.
Wing Chun also has a pole form that could easily be applicable to spear.

I don't know anything about the particular system/s or styles presented in the videos.


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you !!!


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 9, 2017)

Can I find video about Pekiti Tirsia spear on youtube or google?


----------



## Charlemagne (Feb 9, 2017)

Pekiti Tirsia has a spear system (Sibat).  You can look into it here:























...and into Kali Ilustrisimo, Dos Manos, here:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2017)

HauTruong said:


> Any one know spear fighting techniques .? I want to learn it , in my place they just taught Kata.
> I have searching and found a system with 8 techniques , anyone know about that system ? I just know it's belong to a general in China , named *Qī Jìgūang*



Tokushinryu Kobudo -


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2017)

A lot of south east Asian systems have spear technique within them.  A better question would be what geographical area are you looking in for a teacher and then we can help you.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 9, 2017)

HauTruong said:


> Any one know spear fighting techniques?


1. counter-clockwise circle deflect.
2. clockwise circle deflect.
3. stab.


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks every one .


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 9, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 1. counter-clockwise circle deflect.
> 2. clockwise circle deflect.
> 3. stab.


These moves called Na , La , Jia . Belong to general Qī Jìgūang's spear system 
thanks !


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 10, 2017)

If the Chinese spear form is properly taught, you should understand the techniques that it contains and it should not be difficult to break them out for application and drill practice.  Probably not a lot of places do that so much anymore, but that doesn't have to stop you.  With some things, you need to take control of your own training.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2017)

Xingyi Wu Xing Gun (Five Elements Staff). Master Di Guo-Yong.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 10, 2017)

HauTruong said:


> These moves called Na , La , Jia . Belong to general Qī Jìgūang's spear system
> thanks !


2 spears guys wanted to learn the spear technique from a spear master. The spear master asked both to show what they had. Both demonstrated their spear technique in front of the spear master. The spear master then told them to go home and train those 3 moves for 1 years and then come back to see him. One year later, both came back. After demonstrated in front of the spear master, both were asked to go back and train those 3 moves for another year. At the end of the 2nd year, after the spear master saw both their spear technique, the spear master told them to go home and never came back. Both asked, "But you have not taught us anything yet." The spear masters said, If you can do these 3 moves well, I have nothing else to teach you.

That's how important those 3 moves are in Chinese spear technique.

In the following clip, you can see these 3 moves were repeated many times.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 10, 2017)

Pekiti Tirsia Spear Set 3 Spear vs Sword or stick, Technique 2. (first 2 sets deal with spear vs spear)


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 12, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 2 spears guys wanted to learn the spear technique from a spear master. The spear master asked both to show what they had. Both demonstrated their spear technique in front of the spear master. The spear master then told them to go home and train those 3 moves for 1 years and then come back to see him. One year later, both came back. After demonstrated in front of the spear master, both were asked to go back and train those 3 moves for another year. At the end of the 2nd year, after the spear master saw both their spear technique, the spear master told them to go home and never came back. Both asked, "But you have not taught us anything yet." The spear masters said, If you can do these 3 moves well, I have nothing else to teach you.
> 
> That's how important those 3 moves are in Chinese spear technique.
> 
> In the following clip, you can see these 3 moves were repeated many times.


Actually , I want to know how to do it right . Because I heard some that these 3 moves have their own purpose (block , cut , stab ,..etc)


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 12, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Xingyi Wu Xing Gun (Five Elements Staff). Master Di Guo-Yong.


I knew him , have learnt .


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 12, 2017)

I got this video . Those techniques may be in an old Chinese spear manual of Qi Jiguang


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 12, 2017)

I like this technique. You pretend that you are running away. When your opponent chases you, you suddenly turn around and attack him.


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 12, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I like this technique. You pretend that you are running away. When your opponent chases you, you suddenly turn around and attack him.


It's called Hui ma qiang or in English : Run by the horse and turn a round to stab .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2017)

HauTruong said:


> I knew him , have learnt .



You know him? Where did you learn from him?


----------



## Langenschwert (Feb 12, 2017)

Some Fiore:


----------



## HauTruong (Feb 13, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know him? Where did you learn from him?


I know who he is and those moves in Xingyi spear I have learnt , not studied with him )


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 13, 2017)

Langenschwert said:


> Some Fiore:



Is this a reconstruction from manuals?


----------



## Langenschwert (Feb 13, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Is this a reconstruction from manuals?



Yup!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 26, 2017)

HauTruong said:


> Any one know spear fighting techniques .? I want to learn it , in my place they just taught Kata.
> I have searching and found a system with 8 techniques , anyone know about that system ? I just know it's belong to a general in China , named *Qī Jìgūang*
> [Video below just for fun]


This does look fascinating although when it comes to spears, I am more into learning African spear fighting, but that's just me.


----------



## FriedRice (May 2, 2017)

Do spears beat long swords, in general?


----------



## Charlemagne (May 2, 2017)

For what, I think is the question.

There is a reason that pole arms were such a prominent battlefield weapon versus swords in many cultures.  They are cheap to make comparatively with swords, and you can develop some basic skills with them in relatively short order, particularly in a peasant population who soldiers part time at best.  

Spears obviously also provide advantage in regards to range.  

Depending on the system you look at the spear can be a complex thing to use, or can be an afterthought as compared to the sword.  If all things were equal and guns were not a factor (hypothetical world obviously), I would probably pick a short spear (sibat in FMA) as my primary carry weapon, backed up with short swords, knives, etc. due to the advantage of range that it provides.  If it is going to be used in extremely close quarters, such as indoors, etc. then I would prefer a short sword, or even a dagger.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 2, 2017)

FriedRice said:


> Do spears beat long swords, in general?


It depends on a lot of things, but in Chinese methods, spear is called the King of weapons.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 2, 2017)

FriedRice said:


> Do spears beat long swords, in general?


Om the battlefield, in general, yes. Spears were primary battlefield weapons. Most swords were backup side arms.


----------



## FriedRice (May 3, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> For what, I think is the question.
> 
> There is a reason that pole arms were such a prominent battlefield weapon versus swords in many cultures.  They are cheap to make comparatively with swords, and you can develop some basic skills with them in relatively short order, particularly in a peasant population who soldiers part time at best.
> 
> ...




There's some kind of Korean spear/sword that I read about a while ago, looks interesting. 

Training with a spear would be similar to training with a staff right? This is a good skill to have as a survivalist, once ammo becomes scarce.

What about a machete, what are your thoughts and where would you rank them?


----------



## Charlemagne (May 3, 2017)

FriedRice said:


> There's some kind of Korean spear/sword that I read about a while ago, looks interesting.
> 
> Training with a spear would be similar to training with a staff right? This is a good skill to have as a survivalist, once ammo becomes scarce.
> 
> What about a machete, what are your thoughts and where would you rank them?




Spear and staff are different in many ways.  The hold is different for sure.  A staff can be held like a spear, but you lose the advantage of being able to attack with both ends of the weapon.  Plus, in FMA at least, the staff (Bankaw) is significantly longer than a spear (Sibat), so the manner in which you can manipulate the weapon changes dramatically.  Machete's are good weapons for sure, and if you train a blade-based FMA system such as Pekiti Tirsia or Ilustrisimo, you would be well positioned to use it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 3, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Plus, in FMA at least, the staff (Bankaw) is significantly longer than a spear (Sibat)


I think that's somewhat unusual, though. If you look world wide across cultures, the average spear length is typically longer than the average staff length - sometimes quite a bit longer.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2017)

FriedRice said:


> There's some kind of Korean spear/sword that I read about a while ago, looks interesting.
> 
> Training with a spear would be similar to training with a staff right? This is a good skill to have as a survivalist, once ammo becomes scarce.
> 
> What about a machete, what are your thoughts and where would you rank them?


Well, I appreciate a good Zombie Apocalypse fantasy probably more than the average fellow, so I'll play along.

My comments come from my training in Chinese methods.  There is some amount of crossover between spear and staff.  Some staff material is clearly modified from spear.  The key is though, that there is still a methodology attached to it, a way to develop a skill through a consistent approach and technique.  It isn't just haphazard.  Training in the one doesn't automatically give you skills with the other, but you might be able to figure out enough to become hazardous to get too close to.  That could be enough and could be useful, even if not a high level of skill.  I mean let's be realistic: in the Zed apocalypse, what keeps you alive is all that matters.  Obsession with a perfect technique or system or history or pedigree in your training, doesn't.

I agree that a spear could be a useful weapon for defense or hunting, if the ammo is gone.  Would hate to have a spear when my opponent pulls out a gun with the last bullet in it...

I find tomahawks to be a good weapon for close range.  Put a long knife in the other hand and youve got a good arrangement, if you know what to do with them.


----------



## Charlemagne (May 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think that's somewhat unusual, though. If you look world wide across cultures, the average spear length is typically longer than the average staff length - sometimes quite a bit longer.



Certainly spears grew in length depending on how they were used.  As Western European battlefield weapons they tended to be longer, though that seems to have been a developmental process as well, though I am hardly an expert on the subject.  As individual weapons they seem to have often been shorter, particularly in places like Africa, Southeast Asia, etc.   Lots of variety it seems.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 4, 2017)

The spear/staff connection can be very tight. In one version of Paulus Hector Mair's manual, staff is rendered "pilum" in Latin, implying a certain degree of substitution. The staves shown in his manual are quite short.


----------



## Charlemagne (May 8, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Certainly spears grew in length depending on how they were used.  As Western European battlefield weapons they tended to be longer, though that seems to have been a developmental process as well, though I am hardly an expert on the subject.  As individual weapons they seem to have often been shorter, particularly in places like Africa, Southeast Asia, etc.   Lots of variety it seems.


I posted some videos earlier in the thread showing how we use the sibat (spear).  Here is another one that was just posted that shows the first 4 strikes from the Multiple Attacks method out of the Doce Methodos (the foundation system of Pekiti Tirsia).


----------

